

Format shifting (e.g. ripping CDs) 'to be legalised' in UK - dave1010uk
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-14372698

======
dave1010uk
That's weird, the BBC seem to have changed the link to another article. This
URL now goes to "Government drops website blocking". The original one
(<http://i.imgur.com/O7wiH.png>) seems to be missing.

~~~
nodata
I read the "ripping" article this morning. Strange to see it disappear. I
wonder why that happened.

------
nodata
Bad title: Content ripping is format shifting, not just burning mp3s to cds.
Also cds to mp3, dvd to mkv, etc. etc.

